# Plans for this season?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gear you want to get? Places you want to visit? Tricks you want to learn? Number of days on mountain you want to hit? Total vertical?

What goals do you have for this upcoming season? (Sorry, southern hemisphere people)


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Hope to get the most out of Jan/Feb this Winter. Have a ton of vacation days saved up. Setting up my work schedule to allow 4-5 days off, every Mon - Fri during these two months. Travel days Mon and Fri, board all day Tue, Wed, Thur. Will work weekends only. Building out the AWD Sienna to be Winter camper ready. Mammoth? Bachelor? Jackson? Wasatch? Whistler?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Split list for this season: Storsylen and Lyngen alps.
80 + days at my local. 

And hoping Georgia and Greenland will be possible this season, plan is Georgia in late Feb/early march but have to see if it is possible or if it has to wait for next year. Greenland don't require that much planing or money so it will be a lot easier and therefore much more likely to happen.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I am actually great with gear. I have a 159w Hot Knife, 155w Huck Knife, my old 2010 Flow Quantum 155w, and a Rosignol Mini that's like 123cm. 

I'd normally go see my brother out west and say with him and go riding, but if things are like last year there's no way I'm spending the money to go out there and wait in line on a crowded mountain. I got a cheap pass to Cascade Mountain (the once per week monday through thursday), which is awesome freeriding for Wisconsin, some runs can take a few minutes to get down. I have a pass to Alpine Valley too.

My goal is to keep progressing with riding switch on my Huck Knife, get better at jumps and get back into grabs and stuff. I want to get back into hitting boxes, maybe even rails. My switch riding sucks, I'd like to be able to carve hard on my Hot Knife switch.

I always get a ridiculous amount of days and vert in. AV is only 20 minutes from me so I can even go for a few hours after work. I may not have a real mountain near me but I still am lucky enough to go a few times a week.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Gear wise all I'd like to add for now is some Rome DODs, proper split bindings would be a nice addition too. Overall looking to thin the quiver a bit, dial in needs vs wants. Have a friend keen on my Fish so will be happy to see that go to a good home. 

Hoping to make it out to Whistler for the first time this season, girlfriend can get us great deals on accom and tickets so we really should take advantage while it's still an option! Revelstoke is always on the cards, sadly never made it last year. I'd love to break 100 days again but that might have been a covid opportunity hah, 80+ is quite likely and if I can get most of May off for spring riding again I'll take it. Predicting a long season here, first to open is looking like October 29th, and last closing is May 23rd, hopefully we hit those target dates. Fitness is better than it's ever been leading into a snow season so will likely average longer ride days and rack up more vert. Overall just excited to get back on snow!


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm trying to add some good fitting boots to my setup. But I'm also looking to add some DODs to pair with a Ravine Select I just picked up. I'm a first time Ikon pass holder so looking forward to hitting up Copper, A-Basin, Steamboat and Eldora for the first time.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Try to ride more than last season. Possibly get the new Transition Finder... sort out my boots.

I'll stay in Sweden. Have a trip planned to a smaller resort I've never been to.

Get my daughter on a board.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd love to thin the quiver but i have no idea what to get rid of. There's no board I have I don't love riding. I tried to sell my Lago Double Barrel last year because it overlaps so much with my Mods, but no takers and I love the board so I guess I'm riding boards until they break. Every time I see a Super 8 or Alchemist I want to demo one, but I already have a Blur that covers that fun carving base.

Bindings I'm all set with two Katanas, Cleavers, and a Katarga Frankenbinding.

I'm probably gonna end up buying a new pair of boots late season and if I can find TM-3's on sale I'm sticking with those.

It's nice to have gear sorted out. I have a bunch of things to work on form High Cascade camp so this is the year I'm getting 180's and 360's dialed off of larger jumps. I've been biking a lot and doing squats and my knee injury is no longer affecting me. Very stoked for this season.

Anyone near Seattle who wants to do park laps at Crystal or Snoqualmie 50+ days this year hit me up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got to get out there... Grant Gunderson Photography


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

November to January in the Vorarlberg region of Austria (10 metres per year!). They have a season pass for €500 that covers 32 resorts which don't see many tourists. Then the local hill in Sweden and some trips back to Austria to make the most of the pass. There are some full day hike lines in Scotland that become rideable in spring that I would love to tick off if the conditions line up. The main goal is to get/stay in good enough shape to make the most of it


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Try to ride more than last season. Possibly get the new Transition Finder... sort out my boots.
> 
> I'll stay in Sweden. Have a trip planned to a smaller resort I've never been to.
> 
> Get my daughter on a board.


Tried heliboarding in Åre/Storulvån? Definetly worth it you haven’t yet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowdaddy said:


> Try to ride more than last season. ...
> Get my daughter on a board.


Do it, get her riding...it pays off in the long run. My daughter informed me this past weekend that she plans on getting me out doing sled assisted BC riding this winter...she bought a sled this summer and she and her bf now have 3 sleds


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Tried heliboarding in Åre/Storulvån? Definetly worth it you haven’t yet.


I travel with my family and even if I could get on a chopper the focus is riding with them. So there's mornings or afternoons by myself at the most. Going to Åre is sort of down on the list because I work as a teacher and I can only go during school holidays.

I would like to go to Åre but for now I think it's the smaller resorts like Ramundberget. This year will be Lofsdalen... then maybe something else. Weekends will be even smaller resorts. When I can I would like to go to Hemavan or Kvikkjokk for heli-boarding.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I travel with my family and even if I could get on a chopper the focus is riding with them. So there's mornings or afternoons by myself at the most. Going to Åre is sort of down on the list because I work as a teacher and I can only go during school holidays.
> 
> I would like to go to Åre but for now I think it's the smaller resorts like Ramundberget. This year will be Lofsdalen... then maybe something else. Weekends will be even smaller resorts. When I can I would like to go to Hemavan or Kvikkjokk for heli-boarding.


Ramundberget and Lofsdalen, do you live middle-ish in Sweden? Åre for resort riding is not my thing.. too much patagonia and Norrøna skiers. But the BC around there is awesome. Ånn have some awesome tree riding to.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Do it, get her riding...it pays off in the long run. My daughter informed me this past weekend that she plans on getting me out doing sled assisted BC riding this winter...she bought a sled this summer and she and her bf now have 3 sleds


I put her on skateboards this summer and it turns out she’s a natural. Picked up cruising in an hour. Next step is a snowboard.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Ramundberget and Lofsdalen, do you live middle-ish in Sweden? Åre for resort riding is not my thing.. too much patagonia and Norrøna skiers. But the BC around there is awesome. Ånn have some awesome tree riding to.


It’s a six hour drive or something like that to Funäsdalen. I live in Uppsala where it’s completely flat.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I put her on skateboards this summer and it turns out she’s a natural. Picked up cruising in an hour. Next step is a snowboard.


Did she try skiing first? My son is 4 and I'd like to get him started this winter. A lot of people have told me its better to get them skiing at that age then change to snowboarding in a few years but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Going to push Covid behind us and have a trip planned to KH first week of March. It has been too long since I did a trip and I don't know if I have ever been more pumped. We have scored great deals on Flights and Accommodations, so we are seriously considering hiring a Guide for half a day to make sure we get the Mountain "right". KH looks like one of those that one bad turn can get you into a tonne of hurt with no easy way out. So Stoked!!!!!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevington said:


> Did she try skiing first? My son is 4 and I'd like to get him started this winter. A lot of people have told me its better to get them skiing at that age then change to snowboarding in a few years but I'm not so sure.


I put her on skis first. It’s way easier starting on skis. So much easier to move around the mountain.


----------



## Vanhornsby (Feb 28, 2011)

Arbor Formula Camber
DC Munity
Nitro Rambler
Hope to get 10 days
Learn BS 180
Trip booked to Vail and Breck
My son and I have a goal to ride all 50 states, so will try to knock out Missouri, NC and if we get enough snow down south maybe Louisiana and Mississippi.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

With age, it gets simple: Ride pow, don't get hurt, beer, sleep, repeat.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

neni said:


> With age, it gets simple: Ride pow, don't get hurt, beer, sleep, repeat.


At 55 years old and 38 years of hard riding no better words could be spoken neni 👍


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Instead of one or two larger trips we are planning more 3-4 day trips with lots of day tripping in between. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Instead of one or two larger trips we are planning more 3-4 day trips with lots of day tripping in between.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure where you live but do yourself a favor and do a killer Cat trip, probably some of the worlds best cat skiing and snow conditions is in B.C. in the Nelson area or Red Cats


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Shooting for atleast 20-25 days this season. Would love to hit 30.

Have 2 x 1 week trips planned for now.
1 week with a few days at A-basin or somewhere else in CO and then a road trip to Jackson Hole. 
1 week at steamboat.
-> That should be a total of like 13-15

Went a little crazy with passes this year and have Ikon, Epic East Coast (For JFBB and Hunter mostly), Jay Peak, and thinking of getting the Indy pass...

Want to do a few days, most likely weekends with a few day trips. My schedule this year is more amenable to travel on weekends so hoping I can leave to go places on thursday night and crash at an airbnb for thurs/fri/sat night and head home sunday nights. Should be able to ride friday mornings for 3-4 hrs around my work schedule, or move things around to do so and then do a few hrs saturday and sunday. Shooting to do this atleast once every 2-3 weeks. 

GF's work schedule is going to be rough this year so hoping to get out on day trips more locally on the weekends when I'm not going to be going away. 

Should be nice and packed between starting december through march or early april depending on how Jay goes!




Scalpelman said:


> Instead of one or two larger trips we are planning more 3-4 day trips with lots of day tripping in between.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping we can finally link up this season! Will be fun to get @Crusty @MrDavey2Shoes and other east coasters out to play.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I just want to feel a snowboard under my feet again, preferably the one I want to buy from Kijima.
anything else is just a bonus. We are that desperate in Australia to travel we are buying bloody caravans and 4WD's for gods sake.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

neni said:


> With age, it gets simple: Ride pow, don't get hurt, beer, sleep, repeat.


Inert rum for beer and I agree


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Welp. I just broke down and ordered a Stranda Cheater 170. Now, bindings...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> And speaking of too much shit, I literally am unable to come up with anything that I really need to buy this year. I've been eyeing the Rome Black Label bindings--except they went straight from "Coming Soon" to "Sold Out". I've also been playing with the idea of buying a specialty board, like maybe a Stranda, but I'm not sure I need the distraction this year.


That was quick  



Donutz said:


> Welp. I just broke down and ordered a Stranda Cheater 170. Now, bindings...


Excited to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Welp. I just broke down and ordered a Stranda Cheater 170. Now, bindings...


That Cheater looks sick! I'm also excited to hear your thoughts. 

I just ordered a pair of Rome Vice. Looking forward to rocking the asym heel wrap and seeing what all the Rome love is about.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I want to spend more time on my powder surfer and find new terrain to try it on plus get acquainted with my new Niseko Pleasures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

1st chair on every powder day.
Heading to Bachelor for a week in Feb. Interested to check out the peace park.
Never work again.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Phedder said:


> That was quick


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Trying to get better with my rail tricks and getting comfortable with spin grabs off small-medium jumps.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Welp. I just broke down and ordered a Stranda Cheater 170. Now, bindings...


Congratulations.. it’s a beautiful board for sure.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

treehugger said:


> Never work again.


life goal ✌🏻


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

My goals for Winter 2021-22:

Buy my son a season pass and take him riding as much as possible.
Match or exceed my number of days last season.
Get back to carpooling again with my brother and friends to the mountains.
Ride other local mountains other than my home resort. 
Thoroughly enjoy my 2 new boards and 2 pairs of bindings. 
Have better and more consistent post-shred-session recovery for my muscles.
Eat better during the morning of a shred day, to have better energy and optimum nutrition for riding.
Also going to try packing peanut butter & jelly sandwiches in my jacket to eat on the chair lift. 
This was inspired by an article on Unofficial Networks: https://unofficialnetworks.com/2021/09/16/the-case-for-why-the-pbj-is-the-best-chairlift-snack/


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> My goals for Winter 2021-22:
> 
> Buy my son a season pass and take him riding as much as possible.
> Match or exceed my number of days last season.
> ...


A PBJ sounds much better than a $20 sandwich at the resort that doesn’t even include french fries [emoji35] I can actually go for a pretty long time on the slopes with shockingly little food. Adrenaline becomes my nutrition. Pretty excited to see how yoga helps my riding this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> A PBJ sounds much better than a $20 sandwich at the resort that doesn’t even include french fries [emoji35] I can actually go for a pretty long time on the slopes with shockingly little food. Adrenaline becomes my nutrition. Pretty excited to see how yoga helps my riding this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adrenaline is tasty! I've been fasting on the hill for a few years. I like having a late lunch in the car before I head home. Before that I used to rock a pocket steak, and I'd snag a few creamers and honey packets for desert. 

I started doing yoga last season, and it really transformed my riding. I didn't realize my stiff body was holding me back at such a level. I think I'm a lot less injury prone now as well. Yoga for the win.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

WigMar said:


> Adrenaline is tasty! I've been fasting on the hill for a few years. I like having a late lunch in the car before I head home. Before that I used to rock a pocket steak, and I'd snag a few creamers and honey packets for desert.
> 
> I started doing yoga last season, and it really transformed my riding. I didn't realize my stiff body was holding me back at such a level. I think I'm a lot less injury prone now as well. Yoga for the win.


Yoga combined with snowboarding is my personal fountain of youth. I also quit drinking alcohol over 2 years ago, so that substance is no longer tainting my fountain.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> Yoga combined with snowboarding is my personal fountain of youth. I also quit drinking alcohol over 2 years ago, so that substance is no longer tainting my fountain.


Good for you! I'm coming up on three years of sobriety myself, and I look and feel about a decade younger. My riding improved tremendously when I ditched the flask.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good stuff @mjayvee & @WigMar !!! I made the same decision a while ago and best choice I ever made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> Yoga combined with snowboarding is my personal fountain of youth. I also quit drinking alcohol over 2 years ago, so that substance is no longer tainting my fountain.


Fountain of youth...saw this today. Hoping with a constant practice of yoga I’ll be riding at that age 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

And I thought I was late starting on the cusp of 50.............


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Haha, I thought 18 was impossibly late too.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Oldman said:


> And I thought I was late starting on the cusp of 50.............


Props to you brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Welp. I just broke down and ordered a Stranda Cheater 170. Now, bindings...


Purchased Now Drives. Possibly the O-Drives might have been a better match, but they sound too stiff for my taste.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Purchased Now Drives. Possibly the O-Drives might have been a better match, but they sound too stiff for my taste.


Bikes, boards, bindings. What's next, new convertible? Retirement + Mid Life. Dangerous Combo?
Or just expensive?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Purchased Now Drives. Possibly the O-Drives might have been a better match, but they sound too stiff for my taste.


I honestly don't think you need the stiffest bindings on that board.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Yoga or “snoga”? I need to work on my hip and ankle mobility! 

Practice switch one day a week
Avalanche safety skills & knowledge
Get 100 days for the first time in my life.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

is whiskeyoga a thing?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> is whiskeyoga a thing?


I certainly feel more limber after some whiskey.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Whiskey plus yoga while snowboarding is the ultimate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Phedder said:


> I certainly feel more limber after some whiskey.


And much more suave.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

To go along with the 'alcohol status' of this thread, I'm actually hoping to cut down on what slash how much I drink around riding as well. When I was going infrequently, it was fun to grab a beer or two mid-day and then a couple after riding. Now that I try to go as often as possible, that money is better spent elsewhere. I'll likely still grab something at the resort when I go, but I'm certain that I'll feel better through my entire trip if I'm more judicious with the burr.

Awesome note re: PBJ for riding. I've never ridden with a backpack and I'm not really sure that I want to, but that's something I can carry pretty easily. I usually munch on a granola bar or cliff bar when I'm out on the mountain, but PBJ sounds way better. I've been filling a thermos with coffee or tea as well which is awesome when I get back to the car. I also bought these little water bladder bottles that take 500ml each and my gf and I carry one each. Having a bit of water on you makes staying out for a few hrs way more comfortable.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Moderation of alcohol never worked for me. Wish it did! Complete abstinence is much easier to manage. But that just my experience. 

I have a 686 jacket with the hydra-stash...that helps make sure I drink some water. I noticed they also just came out with this...









686 Men's Hydrastash® SMARTY® Vest


HYDRASTASH® Compatible External Zipper Pocket (Bladder Kit Included) 2-Layer infiDRY® 20K Fabric + DWR SMARTY® Zipper Bib Integration Vertical Zipper Chest Pocket Adjustable Elastic Shoulder Straps




www.686.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> And much more suave.


It is truly possible for one who rides to be "suave"? Seems like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Moderation of alcohol never worked for me. Wish it did! Complete abstinence is much easier to manage. But that just my experience.


There are people that will never be able to drink in moderation and trying to do so just results in the cycle starting anew.
It's good that you know that about yourself. Too many people are too stubborn to admit that things are out of their control the second they start again...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I've been filling a thermos with coffee or tea as well which is awesome when I get back to the car. I also bought these little water bladder bottles that take 500ml each and my gf and I carry one each. Having a bit of water on you makes staying out for a few hrs way more comfortable.


+1! I've got a 500ml hydraflask that I can't imagine riding without as well. You can't go wrong having something hot waiting at the car either.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

In addition to jackson and steamboat, i might be able to move my last vacation week of the academic year to march and go to Taos with my sister and a few mutual friends.

Get ready wallet! You finna get hurt.


----------



## SherBear (Dec 13, 2021)

drblast said:


> I'd love to thin the quiver but i have no idea what to get rid of. There's no board I have I don't love riding. I tried to sell my Lago Double Barrel last year because it overlaps so much with my Mods, but no takers and I love the board so I guess I'm riding boards until they break. Every time I see a Super 8 or Alchemist I want to demo one, but I already have a Blur that covers that fun carving base.
> 
> Bindings I'm all set with two Katanas, Cleavers, and a Katarga Frankenbinding.
> 
> ...


Hey there! I'm more of in the woods kind of lady... if you need a friend in the trees, I am there! Ikon Pass.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Will be at Vail the week of 2/7 and visiting a customer in SLC the week of 1/17 so I may try to extend the trip a day or two and take my board with me - iffy at this point.

I live in the Midwest so my gear holds up pretty well as riding the local 300’ “hill” doesn’t lead to long days on my board and decreases wear and tear. My stuff is getting a bit old though so new bindings and boots are going to be in the plan at the end of the season - maybe a new board as well:

14/15 Gnu Billy Goat board
13/14 Flow NX2-AT bindings
13/14 Flow Talon Focus boots

Since Gnu dropped the Billy Goat for 21/22 I’m gonna have to either migrate to the Banked Country or find something else to ride. I’ve always been impressed with the tech in Never Summer boards so will start doing research on their stiffer camber offerings.


----------

